
Luvit Reborn - bpierre
https://luvit.io/blog/luvit-reborn.html
======
creationix
I'll be running a workshop on April 8th in San Francisco if anyone wants to
learn more about luvit in person. [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/questing-with-
luvit-a-libuv-asy...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/questing-with-luvit-a-
libuv-async-framework-for-lua-tickets-16240410505)

------
creationix
Thanks for posting this. If anyone has questions, I'll try to answer them
here, on twitter or in the comments on the blog post.

